# PRP 27(B) - Few queries



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hey All ,

Just have few questions before applying for my PRP

- Is there any template for motivational letter and has this to be on company letterhead?

- Proof of parental responsibilities and rights or written consent in the form of an affidavit from the other parent or legal guardian, as the case may be in respect of dependent children accompanying the applicant or joining the applicant in the Republic--
Is this necessary in case of just primary applicant applying?

-Proof of financial support to each other - this means 3 months bank statements ?

-There is no mention of Employment letter on VFS website , but is there on DHA site?

- Is police clearance from SAPS also required , or is it done via biometrics at VFS ?

Will appreciate anyone to respond to my silly queries


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

- There is no template for the motivational letter and no company letterheads.

- parental responsibilities are applicable if you are applying for your children or they are included in your application 

- Again, proof of support to each other is more applicable if it’s a spousal PRP where you proof there is a shared responsibilities. But if it’s only you in 27(b), then yeah you include 3 months bank statement and you are good to go

- they say having job offer is optional since you can apply without job offer. If you have a job offer, I would recommend you include them: a contract and an employer’s letter (I think not older than 3 months) confirming your employment 

- Yes. RSA police clearance is done at VFS at a cost. You only need to bring police clearances from other countries you have lived for a year or longer since you celebrated your 18th birthday.


----------



## Man12345 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your reply 
- Is there any interview as well at VFS?
-Do we certify the education documents and previous employer letters as well?


----------



## legen (Dec 31, 2018)

nah. there is no interview. You just book an appointment and show up with the printed form and supporting documents. and oh don’t forget your passport and the appointment letter. 

- copies of educational certificates, passport, SAQA certificate, etc yes you certainly them. 

- Letters from your previous employers - they would normally be original on the company letter head. I’m not sure about when you make copies if you need to certify.


----------

